# Was sind den aktuelle RaceSims?



## Kaktus (25. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

was sind den die aktuellen Rennsimulationen die man häufiger spielt? Also bitte kein NFS oder ähnliches sondern richtige Rennsimulationen. Formel1 2010 ist für mich auch keine Rennsimulation da zu Arcadelastig. 

Interessant fände ich auch welche Spiele man mit einer manuellen Schaltung spielen kann, also nicht nur per Kipphebel sondern wirklich jeden Gang einzeln schalten muss. So wie z.B in rFactor.

GTR2 ist klar, rFactor ist klar... aber was noch?


----------



## Ceyone (25. Januar 2011)

Hi,

z.b. iRacing das kostet aber monatlich etwas so wie WoW.

iRacing.com | The Premier Online Sim Racing Game

Und Richard Burns Rally falls dir das zusagt,
sowie Live For Speed, Grand Prix Legends.


----------



## Kaktus (26. Januar 2011)

Monatlich etwas zahlen will ich nicht. Grand Prix Legends.... das ist doch schon uralt. Wird das immer noch gespielt? Live for Speed kenne ich noch gar nicht, werd es mir mal ansehen.

Gibt es sonst keine Spiele dieser Art mehr?


----------



## black-wizard (26. Januar 2011)

Ich zocke momentan Colin McRae DiRT2 und das find ich echt nicht schlecht, ist auch etwas realitisch und nicht 100% Arcade.


----------



## Kaktus (26. Januar 2011)

Dirt 2 ist relativ gut, stimmt, aber insgesamt eher Arcade als Simulation. Ich suche eher etwas das abseits vom Mainstream ist. Also Spiele die eher Leute fahren die auch an Meisterschaften im Netz teilnehmen.


----------



## Gast12348 (26. Januar 2011)

GTR-Evolution könnte man schon Hardcore Sim nennen, wenn du es auf die Spitze treiben willst, stellst du dir nen zweiten rechner daneben dazu noch das MotecADD Pro tool und du hast nen Boxenstand und kannst alle Telemetriedaten usw auslesen eben wie bei nem Boxenstand.  

Achja GTR-Evolution ist quasi die erweiterung von Race 07, ich würde mir das komplette paket kaufen, also Race07 + GTR Evolution erweiterung + STCC erweiterung. 

Die Games gibts auch alle als eigenständige Games, ich würd aber zwingend mindestens GTR-Evolution empfehlen, allein schon wegen der Grünen Hölle, dazu kommen halt noch die Fia Lizenzen für die WTCC 07 und 08 und die GT Wagen die es bei Race07 nicht gibt. STCC erweitert das ganze dann noch um die Schwedische Tourenwagen meisterschaft. Mit allen erweiterungen hast du so gut 300 wagen zur verfügung und knapp 32 strecken.

Oder halt warten bis GTR3 rauskommt, das wurde ja bereits ende März 2010 angekündigt und soll dieses jahr im Herbst kommen vermutlich laut Statement von Simbin November 2010. 



Dirt2 und realismuss ? Hab ich was verpasst *lach* das ist doch reine arcade.


----------



## robbe (26. Januar 2011)

Hab vor ewigkeiten mal Live for Speed gespielt. Ist eine sehr gute Simulation, zwar Grafisch nicht mehr so auf dem aktuellen Stand, aber das ist ja nebensächlich.
Hab aber keine Ahnung ob das noch viel im Netz gespielt wurde, früher wurden da jedenfalls auch Meisterschaften ausgetragen. (Kann ich mich noch gut erinnern, weil mein Kumpel mal mitten in nem Meisterschaftsrennen nen Disconnect hatte und folglich aus der Meisterschaft ausgeschieden ist. Der war dann am nächsten morgen im Shop seines Providers so dermaßen ausgerastet, das er fast ne Anzeige gekriegt hätte.)


----------



## Kaktus (26. Januar 2011)

@dfence
Danke, werde ich mir mal ansehen. 

@robbe
Es geht mir weniger darum in Netz zu spielen als eher mit Freunden. Daher ist ein reines Online Spiel uninteressant. Wir treffen uns hin und wieder zu kleinen Lans.


----------



## robbe (26. Januar 2011)

Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, dürfte das auch im LAN gehen. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob das für LANs sogut geeignet ist, dann müssten schon alle auf Simulation stehen und Lenkrad+ Pedalen haben.


----------



## Kaktus (26. Januar 2011)

Es geht ja darum unsere Lenkräder mal richtig auszureißen. Außerdem wollte ich ein paar Lenkräder mal richtig durch testen. Mit so etwas wie Grid kann man Spa0 haben, aber das Lenkrad reizt man damit überhaupt nicht aus.


----------



## robbe (26. Januar 2011)

Am besten du lädst dir mal die demo runter

Live for Speed - Online racing simulator


----------



## Gast12348 (26. Januar 2011)

Dann sollte GTR-Evo das richtige sein. 
Da nimmste mal den BMW E30 M3 ( 87er Tourenwagen ) und fährst bisl Grüne Hölle, besonders weil der Wagen null hilfsmittel hat ( ok Bremskraftverstärker hat er ) mit nem guten lenkrad haste da schon einiges zu tun.  
Oder du nimmst nen Catterham das ding ist absolut puristisch und genau so fährt es sich auch, mach unheimlich fun.

Kommt auch vom Fahrverhalten relativ realistisch rüber, kumpel von mir z.b hats einfach nicht geschaft anzufahren, der hat immer den Motor ausgewürgt, oder er gibt vollgas macht nen burnout und kracht in die Mauer rein.

Ne Demo gibts auch, einfach mal per google suchen nach Race 07 Demo.


----------



## Kaktus (26. Januar 2011)

Super, da kamen ja noch ein paar Vorschläge zusammen. Werd ich mir alle mal in Ruhe zu Gemüte führen. Dann danke ich euch schon mal. Wird ein paar Tage dauern das alles mal anzufahren.


----------



## watercooled (13. Februar 2011)

Genau. Richard Burns Rally ist so ziemlich die härteste SIM die ich je gesehen habe.

Mfg


----------



## steffen0278 (14. Februar 2011)

wenn du was neues haben willst, würde ich dir raten noch zu warten. So wie es aussieht wird rFactor 2 wohl dieses Jahr noch erscheinen. Auf facebook sind schon Videos und Bilder der Entwickler drin. Bei einem Sim-Racing Event wurden wohl schon rF2 Lizensen vergeben.


----------

